# Need recommendations for food to avoid runny stools..



## ruchika (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been feeding my 4 month old GSD Wellness / Innova. She's been having soft runny stools for almost since we got her (at 8 weeks). I had tried Royal Canin first and she didn't seem to like that. So I got worried and took her to the vet, who did a stool culture and everything is normal. I guess it is the food that is leading to the runny stools. The vet gave me some prescription, high fiber food cans to add in with the kibble. Within one day of that, her stool has firmed up. So, I guess I should be looking for a higher fiber kibble. Any suggestions? Obviously what I'm feeding her is not working and she seems to have a really sensitive tummy. There are so many choices out there and I am totally lost about what I should be feeding her. Help!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You're not alone- many people have to try several foods before one works. I've read from others that Wellness CORE has helped with runny poop, some people add canned pumpkin. If the canned food works, why not stay with it?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

TOTW worked for me after loose stool on Blue Buffalo


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

ruchika said:


> I've been feeding my 4 month old GSD Wellness / Innova. She's been having soft runny stools for almost since we got her (at 8 weeks). I had tried Royal Canin first and she didn't seem to like that. So I got worried and took her to the vet, who did a stool culture and everything is normal. I guess it is the food that is leading to the runny stools. The vet gave me some prescription, high fiber food cans to add in with the kibble. Within one day of that, her stool has firmed up. So, I guess I should be looking for a higher fiber kibble. Any suggestions? Obviously what I'm feeding her is not working and she seems to have a really sensitive tummy. There are so many choices out there and I am totally lost about what I should be feeding her. Help!


Most of the higher end grain-free foods are so rich that they cause loose stools. The ONLY high end kibble we found to work on our dogs was Wellnes CORE. EVO and Orijen gave them the runs, even though they loved the flavor more than any other. They love CORE too, mainly the chicken flavor (not so much the Ocean/fish). But the key is to find a food that they will like to eat that doesn't cause the runs. CORE was the only one that they ate right away and their stool solidified literally overnight. We tried TOTW, and they sniffed it and walked away, then only ate it when they were really hungry. They tore into CORE, EVO and Orijen. We stopped supporting Innova/EVO after Proctor & Gamble bought the company, since P&G tests on animals. A lot of the pet food stores around here stopped carrying Innova products due to the P&G buyout. O, and when we tried the plain Wellness, it gave them the worst runs ever, but CORE, for some reason, is like the miracle kibble! Haha. Good luck.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

ruchika said:


> I've been feeding my 4 month old GSD !


at 4 months old, id stay away from wellness Core, TOTW, and especially EVO, as these are all higher calcium content foods and, imo, not suitable for large breed pups (even wellness and Natura agree with this).

it will be trial and error. lots of folks have liked Blue Buffalo LBP or Orijen/acana if you really want to go fgrain free.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with feeding your puppy being a trial and error. I started my puppy on the Natures Recipe puppy formula but she didn't care for it that much. I then switched her to Blue Buffalo Chicken/rice puppy formula. And she always had runny stools. I would add canned pumpkin and it would help for a day or two and then it would come back. I tried the bland diet of cooked chicken and rice, again it worked for a day or two and then it came back. Finally I switched her to a BB adult formula (at 8 mths) that was the Basics Salmon and Potato formula. No more funny stools and she is doing great! The person I take my dog to for doggie daycare suggested I stop feeding chicken to my GSD since she might have an allergy to it. Well...it worked. 

So like others have said...its just a trial and error with feeding. I hope you are able to find something that works well for you puppy.


----------

